# Memory Lane fall dates ?



## cfry526 (Jun 17, 2015)

Does anyone know the date for the Memory Lane fall swap meet ? I heard sometime in October but I'd like to find out for sure so I can mark my calendar.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 7, 2015)

Just talked to the guys at Memory Lane, there is a swap August 13th, 14th, 15th, and they hope to have the October dates set by then. Looking forward to this one and the one in October!! Joe


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 7, 2015)

How does the August show compare to the spring show,This spring was my first time going.


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2015)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> How does the August show compare to the spring show,This spring was my first time going.




Spring show is the best show. Then the fall show. The summer show is #3.


----------



## how (Jul 7, 2015)

the slower the show the better deals you get
for me the summer show is the best
towards the end of the show
people are just selling for low so they dont have to take the stuff home


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 28, 2015)

Was up at Memory Lane yesterday with my monthly grocery list of goodies to buy, and of course things I just wanted to buy, Lol.. Got the flyer for summer meet, I will be there Saturday for sure, And 


Friday most likely will be. Who all is planning on going? I will be bringing a few bikes and smalls, looking forward to it even its a small show compared to spring and fall.  Still no date set in stone for fall meet. Joe


----------



## KevinM (Jul 30, 2015)

I will be there from Texas. Kevin


----------



## catfish (Jul 30, 2015)

I might make the October meet.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 30, 2015)

i am going to try and make it for oct. bin going in oct for a few years always a good show and pick up parts at memory lane lynn and i reelly enjoy going every year .to meet new friends . nice to meet you cat fish to aways have a good time and to take pictures of the show


----------

